# Auf vorhandene Dateien zugreifen



## Guest (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf das "Dateisystem" des Handys zuzugreifen, um zum Beispiel bestehende Töne für meine Anwendung zu verwenden?

Gruß, Marcel


----------



## tomkruse (15. Mai 2004)

Hi!

Mittels J2Me ist das leider nicht möglich.

Cu - Tom.


----------



## cello_ (20. Mai 2004)

Stichwort: JSR 75
Ist  leider noch nicht ni vielen Implementierungen verfügbar (kenne auch keine).


----------



## tomkruse (20. Mai 2004)

Hi!

"nicht viele" ist die Untertreibung des Tages  :lol: 
Ich kenne jedenfalls kein Gerät daß das kann ...

Cu - Tom.


----------



## Stefan1200 (21. Mai 2004)

Mit der API des jeweiligen Handyherstellers ist dies Möglich. Allerdings wird das Java Programm dann Markenabhängig.
Zumindest habe ich solche Methoden in der Siemens API gelesen, hoffe mich nicht verlesen zu haben.

Wie das genau geht, weiß ich auch nicht. Schau doch mal in die Api deines Handy Herstellers.


----------



## tomkruse (21. Mai 2004)

Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit der API des jeweiligen Handyherstellers ist dies Möglich. Allerdings wird das Java Programm dann Markenabhängig.
> Zumindest habe ich solche Methoden in der Siemens API gelesen, hoffe mich nicht verlesen zu haben.
> 
> Wie das genau geht, weiß ich auch nicht. Schau doch mal in die Api deines Handy Herstellers.



Das stimmt hier nur teilweise. Es ist nämlich NUR mit der api von Siemens möglich und auch da ist es nur möglich, auf die Datein in einem speziellen Storage-Ordner zuzugreifen und nicht auf Bilder, Telefonnummern etc.

Cu - Poldi.


----------



## Stefan1200 (24. Mai 2004)

tomkruse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stefan1200 hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso? Hmm, dann habe ich die API wohl falsch interpretiert, es klang so, als ob man auf das komplette Dateisystem zugreifen könnte. Aber wie gesagt, mich damit beschäftigt habe ich noch nicht.

Das mit den anderen Herstellern war zugegeben nur eine Vermutung, wuste garnicht, das Siemens doch eine Umfangreichere API besitzt, als andere Hersteller. Hätte ich denen ja fast gar nicht zugetraut ;-).

Wenn das aber so weiter geht, haben wir eh bald Computer in der Hosentasche, auf denen wird das vielleicht ja mal gehen ;-).


----------

